# ciucia



## Thomas1

Czy ktoś z Szanownych Forumowiczów wie jaki jest odpowiednik tego słowa w angielskim?


----------



## kknd

a co ten wyraz oznacza?


----------



## NotNow

If you are referring to a dog, _ciucia _can be translated as _doggie_ or _pup_, but it is my understanding that_ ciucia_ is also used for other animals as well.


----------



## Thomas1

Thanks, NotNow.  Have a look below.





kknd said:


> a co ten wyraz oznacza?


Ja to słowo znam od bardzo dawna, chociaż praktycznie go nie używam. Używa się go do dziecka, które je, a właściwie próbuje, i ubrudziło się na twarzy (innych częściach ciała i ubraniu). Ale ciucia = ale się upaćkałeś/aś.
Twoja odpowiedź sugeruje, że może jest to słowo, które jest używane tylko(?) w mojej rodzinie. Jakie słowo byś użył w tym znaczeniu?

NotNow, is there any word that's used in this context please?
Acidentally, I've come across 'spitty-uppy' today, but it suggests more that the baby is spitting up the food, which may also be the case with 'ciucia' but it's got broader meaning, and the emphasis is usually on the fact that s/he is dirty.


----------



## NotNow

The word is also used in reference to baby pigs, which would fit your context.  _Ale_ _ciucia_ could be translated as _What a little pig you are!_


----------



## mokinga

I have an Australian family-in-law and there is a 3 year old and an 11-month old. A couple of the expressions thrown around are "Grotty little face" or "mucky pup" and various exclamations (eg. "who's got food all over his face!?" etc) but come to think of it, there doesn't appear to be a direct translation of _ciucia_.


----------



## Thomas1

That helps a lot, thanks to both of you.


----------



## Ben Jamin

NotNow said:


> If you are referring to a dog, _ciucia _can be translated as _doggie_ or _pup_, but it is my understanding that_ ciucia_ is also used for other animals as well.


 It sounds similar to Hungarian 'kutya' (dog). Where did you find a Polish text with 'ciucia' as a dog?


----------



## NotNow

Ben Jamin said:


> It sounds similar to Hungarian 'kutya' (dog). Where did you find a Polish text with 'ciucia' as a dog?


 
I didn't.  I remember it from my childhood.

I just checked the Wielki Słownik and the Kosciuszko Foundation dictionaries.  They both translate the word as doggie, pup, and piglet.


----------



## Ben Jamin

NotNow said:


> I didn't. I remember it from my childhood.
> 
> I just checked the Wielki Słownik and the Kosciuszko Foundation dictionaries. They both translate the word as doggie, pup, and piglet.


  I suppose that this word is known by a very narrow group of people in Poland. It may be a regionalism. I have never heard it.


----------



## marco_2

In Ukrainian *цуцик, цюця *means "a little dog" and my grandfather, who was born in Lvov region, sometimes used the word *ciućko *regarding a puppy or a small dog.


----------



## Ben Jamin

marco_2 said:


> In Ukrainian *цуцик, цюця *means "a little dog" and my grandfather, who was born in Lvov region, sometimes used the word *ciućko *regarding a puppy or a small dog.


 I suspected that it came from a place not longer in Poland. We can't say that this word belongs to standard Polish, the same as baciar, meszty, and many other words.


----------



## arturolczykowski

I know only a verb "ciuciać". Never heard of "ciucia"....


----------

